# New AudioControl LCQ-1 LOC w/EQ



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like AC has come out with a new line output converter with built-in EQ and bass processor. This isn't going to wow anyone here who thinks they need advanced tuning features, but it seems like a decent unit with enough capability for most people looking for an easy way to add to an OEM system with a relatively flat signal. I saw somewhere else that MSRP was $299.

LCQ-1 - Six Channel Line Output Converter with Equalization and AccuBASS


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

i seen that. Would like to know more, but can't find much info/reviews on it. I think because it is so new.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

they should have included a aux. input.. looks like a nice simple unit and only 6" X 6".


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

ya, an aux would have been nice.

and audiocontrol is usa made correct? to me thats a plus


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

You can get a pxe-h660 for under $250 and have active crossover capabilities as well...


----------



## Tony407 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been in contact with AC about this unit because I want to use it in my new Ford Focus w/ the upgraded Sony stereo. It sounds like it will do what I want, which is to add a 4 channel amp to power some new front separates and a small sub. Supposedly it will be released some time this month, but I haven't seen any advertised for sale yet.

Tony


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

check out al and eds 

Al & Ed's Autosound - AudioControl 6-channel Line Output Converter w/ EQ


----------



## Tony407 (Feb 22, 2006)

cf2004 said:


> check out al and eds
> 
> Al & Ed's Autosound - AudioControl 6-channel Line Output Converter w/ EQ


It says the item is backordered. I've found a few other places that are advertising it for sale but I've contacted a few of them and none of them actually have it yet. I don't think it's been released yet. Crutchfield is their only authorized online dealer so it wouldn't surprise me if they're the first ones to have it, which they don't yet.

Tony


----------



## skicrazeeeeee (Jul 14, 2011)

It's now shipping.... Details on the AudioControl Facebook page


----------



## Tony407 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that Crutchfield now has it on their site, but with no shipping date indicated. I pre-ordered one from them last month so hopefully I'll be one of the first to get one once they get them in.

Tony


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys this is a fantastic looking unit. I say LOOKING because I do have one at the shop. We received it last week and it was a pain to get. Very small unit very solid feel to it. With its small foot print it can be mounted just about anywhere. It will be installed soon on a Raptor for SEMA. Ill take pics today when I get to the shop and post them later. I have always loved AC products and this unit is beautiful.


----------



## Tony407 (Feb 22, 2006)

stuckinok said:


> Hey guys this is a fantastic looking unit. I say LOOKING because I do have one at the shop. We received it last week and it was a pain to get. Very small unit very solid feel to it. With its small foot print it can be mounted just about anywhere. It will be installed soon on a Raptor for SEMA. Ill take pics today when I get to the shop and post them later. I have always loved AC products and this unit is beautiful.


You are such a TEASE. 

Tony


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tony407 said:


> You are such a TEASE.
> 
> Tony


Yeah he is!! Oh wait, it's sitting at my shop!! Haha. I'll get a pic up when I get to the computer


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

this is all you get!! haha. last minute i'm going home for the night photo.


----------

